# Suntour 2 Notched Cassette/Freewheel Removal Tool.



## smokeysmoo (30 Jul 2014)

Anyone got one they don't use/need?


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jul 2014)

Que?


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2014)

Eh ??


----------



## Cow Pie (30 Jul 2014)

If you mean those odd looking, bottle opener type gizmos... then no. Not in a long time. They usually always broke on use.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2014)

Cow Pie said:


> If you mean those odd looking, bottle opener type gizmos... then no. Not in a long time. They usually always broke on use.



Eh ????


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Jul 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Que?





fossyant said:


> Eh ??





Cow Pie said:


> If you mean those odd looking, bottle opener type gizmos... then no. Not in a long time. They usually always broke on use.



*Thread title now edited*

I was led to believe the rear hub of of my Record Sprint was a helicomatic one, but now I've actually had a look it is in fact a Suntour one, my bad D'oh! 

So instead of one of THESE I'm actually after a Suntour 2 notched tool like THIS for this..................


----------



## MrWill (30 Jul 2014)

Scrap it and everything it is attached to.


----------



## MrWill (30 Jul 2014)

Only joking.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2014)

Freewheel remover then... ah.

I don't think I have one. I have a Miche tool which fits most freewheels you get these days - i.e. splined.

PS Be prepared to use a big spanner and a long lever on it - like a garden hoe. Yup, I have my garden hoe set up to fit over a 12" adjustable spanner for the only reason of removing freewheels.


----------



## John the Canuck (30 Jul 2014)

it's a Suntour perfect freewheel..?

then ..hmmmmmmm

took mine apart
lockring first with a punch and big hammer - anticlockwise
remove cogs...76 small Balls will fall on the floor
place inner hub into a large vice - screw wheel off




BIN the Suntour and buy a new £10 freewheel 
which uses a more readily available Shimano tool


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Jul 2014)

Hmmm indeed! I was only actualky going to remove it to clean it TBH.

It actually seems OK, so if turns out to be then I think I'll leave well alone until it gives out


----------



## John the Canuck (31 Jul 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Hmmm indeed! I was only actualky going to remove it to clean it TBH...



...i re-assembled mine [just for the hell of it.] using Rock n' Roll Web grease - runs well. Loathe to use again without a removal tool

My other freewheel [ I bought the Normandy 24 spline tool..£16..!] --- i immersed in 90wt gear oil overnight - in use, running well.

they both will prob still outlast the new Chinese made Shimano.!....


----------

